# Dock Snook Flies



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice looking flies. Got the recipe for them. We have a fishable population of common snook here in South Texas. I am looking for something that works. Thanks.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Nice looking flies.  Got the recipe for them.  We have a fishable population of common snook here in South Texas.  I am looking for something that works.  Thanks.


What do your Snook feed on?


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

They seem to like, other fish (small mullet and about anything they can ambush), occasional shrimp and crab. Same thing I caught them on in your part of the world. Not much of a problem to catch them on plugs, I am looking for a good pattern to fish the bridge piers of the Lower Laguna Madre using fly tackle. That looks fairly simple to tie and the white should be great off the Isabela Pass Jetties. Oh, btw simple to tie is a necessity for me due to ageing eye sight.

[smiley=usa2.gif]


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

If you look at the far left fly thats about as simple a fly there could ever be. It's called the, "I am going to eat everything you put in front of me Yarn Fly". I know it's a long name but it serves a purpose. The pattern, SC15 #2, Green Natural Fiber yarn, some eyes, and something to make the eyes not fall off. I'll put together the rest of the patterns Tuesday. I am in the process of moving and cleaning apartments.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice work as always man. And congrats on the new pad


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks. Hope you enjoy the new home.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks good to me! I'd eat 'em!


----------

